# Birmingham, AL



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Any froggers in the Birmingham, AL area? I'm relocating there by the first of the year. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump. Actually relocating to Birmingham later this week. Anyone in the area?

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## gzollinger (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome to the south. I am in Nashville TN. Several hours away. I haven't started keeping frogs yet, have always wanted to do it. I do grow a lot of plants and build my own tanks for them, especially miniature orchids.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool, Nashville is only a few hours away!

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm John from Alex city, Al. Just down the road from you rusty. I'm new to df so still learning slot.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

Alot not slot haha


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to Dart Frogs John!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be moving to the Huntsville area (athens) next month.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

tarbo96 said:


> I'll be moving to the Huntsville area (athens) next month.


Sweet dude! That's not far away.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

All the cool froggers are moving here

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

What frogs do you keep rusty?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

All I have right now are a trio of O. pumilio Rambala. As a matter of fact I think they're all males. I'll be expanding my collection in the spring when it's suitable shipping temperature. That gives me all winter to work on some builds.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> All I have right now are a trio of O. pumilio Rambala. As a matter of fact I think they're all males. I'll be expanding my collection in the spring when it's suitable shipping temperature. That gives me all winter to work on some builds.


Too bad I sold most of my collection. I do have a breeding pair of Rambla so If I get some offspring soon ill.let you know.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Im in birmingham and have been in the hobby for 15+ years.
Nice to see someone else in the ham.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm also in Birmingham. Nice to see some other people around this area. I've been in and out of the hobby for 10yrs (traveling for work). Right now I'm accumulating cleanup crew/feeders and should have some azureus/citronella/el cope auratus/bicolors soon.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Started a facebook,page called Alabama Froggers. Would like to have a meet sometime soon.


----------

